# Tyler Florence and Applebees



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

Has anyone seen these commercials?! He has joined teams with (cr)Applebees to create a line of "chef inspired" cuisine. I think I might now, I might have seen it all...except someone nailing jello to a tree.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 27, 2006)

Let's see ... Applebees' is attempting to improve the quality of food they serve ... and you have a problem with that?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2006)

Truth to tell, I've never been to an Appleby's.  I had read somewhere that they were the most consistently bad chain of their kind  so I have avoided them.

A new Appleby's opened in town recently, maybe I should give it a try. I hope the Tyler Florence items are clearly marked.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

No, no problem at all...just seems like an odd match up. seems like alot of TV personalities in the food industry are pairing up with unlikely partners...just an observation.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 27, 2006)

i just saw that commercial today for the first time


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2006)

They are not so bad Andy. 
It's not GREAT food but..it's not bad either.  
They do have a really good veggie pizza or at least they did
a few years ago.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Truth to tell, I've never been to an Appleby's.  I had read somewhere that they were the most consistently bad chain of their kind  so I have avoided them.



AND THIS IS MY POINT TOO! they have the reputation of being, ummm....well, garbage. Why would a chef sign on to that!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> ...Why would a chef sign on to that!


 


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

say it aint so!<insert sarcasim>...Would it really be worth it?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2006)

TF is getting recognition. That makes demand for his cookbooks and other products greater. That drives the price up and his next cookbook flies off the shelf. People run out and buy his stuff. I think he has a restaurant - more customers.

If Appleby's improves their image, Tyler gets the credit. His value increases again.  Other food companies seek him out for endorsements...

I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 27, 2006)

valid point there Andy. Glad to see the other side. I though it would be career suicide.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2006)

Tyler's pairing with Applebee's isn't so unusual.  A lot of people forget or just don't know that Jacques Pepin was the executive chef  of - Howard Johnson's!!!!!


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the laughs from reading this thread!


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2006)

I was shocked when I saw this commercial too TATTRAT. I can see the point Michael and Marm are making, but for me I think it is a poor move on his part. 

I think Applebees is absolute trash. I like TF. I feel that he is going to bring himself down to their level instead of bring them up to his. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## phinz (Sep 28, 2006)

Applebee's is good 11:30 pm, nothing else open except Waffle House and Krystal, gotta-have-food-now-because-I-just-left-the-concert-and-am-starving food. Their steaks and mashed potatos aren't bad for stick-to-your-ribs comfort food, and the bartender at my local store makes a *killer* dirty, dry vodka martini. 2 of them and I'm *wiped.*

It's decent chain food, but then again, most chains have decent food. It's just not *excellent* food.


----------



## Hopz (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, Florence has made a business deal... hopefully to make them better.
Unfortunately- they may make him worse...

Contrary to several other comments, my personal experiences at Applebees have all been bad. Not just dissapointing, but bad.

Tyler could have done better. 

I have founded, owned, and operated a good restaurant. I have consulted to a food chain. I can tell you if a  food service operation wanted to make and serve good food they could. If their first consideration is to make money, then the other considerations are secondary. 

I don't have anything against Applebys except they serve cheap food to a mass market, and they dont do a very good job of it. I have never met, in-person, anyone who said they liked Applebys.

So there....


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2006)

I am in the group of always having "bad" food there.  Therefore. I hadn't been in years.  My hubby and I were out of town (highway food) and decided to stop there instead of a fast food chain - it was bad.  Tyler has a job in front of him that's for sure.  It's going to have to take a lot of people saying a lot of good things before I'll go back.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> AND THIS IS MY POINT TOO! they have the reputation of being, ummm....well, garbage. Why would a chef sign on to that!


 
This is not the first questionable enterprise that he has endorsed ...

I went to Applebees for the first time ever in Battery Park City (not that NYC doesn't have a million cool restaurants).  We enjoyed Happy Hour and a $3 app.  The beer was nice.  Can't say the same for the food.  Knarly.

An Applebee's opened right by where I work in an upscale mall.  Don't think I'll go.

But put my vote in for Olive Garden being the bottom of the culinary barrel in terms of chain restaurants that I've visited.  Hopefully they aren't dangling cash in front of Giada or Mary Ann E.  Doubt they'd take it.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2006)

Is Tyler really going to have a say in how the food is made or is he just attaching his name to the chain?

You won't catch me in an Applebees anytime soon if I have any say in the matter.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 28, 2006)

a "chef inspired menu" is a load of you know what.

who was cooking before, a bunch of monkeys?

i agree it's the worst of the "junk screwed to the wall" type franchise restaurants. i've tried it a coupla times; won't be going again, no matter who is their new pitchman.

btw, since when did selling out become acceptable, even admired?

i'm getting old.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> a "chef inspired menu" is a load of you know what.
> 
> who was cooking before, a bunch of monkeys?.


 

My thought exactly.  But it seems obvious that no one who cooks was associated with developing the original menu.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 28, 2006)

I am relieved to see there are people that are thinking on the same wave length as I am! I was begining to wonder...


----------



## buckytom (Sep 28, 2006)

worried about getting a littler egg on your face tatt?

oh, nevermind...


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL! Nah...


----------



## rickell (Sep 28, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> say it aint so!<insert sarcasim>...Would it really be worth it?


 

i agree why would a chef be team up with applebees is beyond me.

he is known for the ultimate in food or recipes correct?

think applebees falls in this catagory (think not)    or maybe doing
this is a take off on how to boil water.   i personally don't even think
they can do that. 

every applebees i have ever been into has been dirty.   stick floors, tables,
chairs.  this is in different ones not even in the same state.  i refuse to
eat there  but they do serve cold beer


----------



## licia (Sep 28, 2006)

I haven't been to Applebee's in quite a while, but I don't think they (or Olive Garden) deserves quite the bashing they receive here. Maybe some don't do the food as well as they could, but there are lots of people going there who seem to be satisfied. Maybe they aren't chefs and don't know any better like some here. This hasn't been my favorite thread!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 28, 2006)

rickell said:
			
		

> but they do serve cold beer


 
umm, forget everything i said. i'm on my way...


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have seen the Commercials for Applebees - and they seem to talk about serving dinners for people who are on Weigh****chers.

The commercials are running constantly and I am really tired of seeing them.  The closest Applebees Restaurant to me is about 50 miles and I did eat there once and the food was delicious.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 28, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> a "chef inspired menu" is a load of you know what.



my thoughts exactly!!  wasnt it a chef that came uo with the original menu?  how about calling the new menu what it is - a new "food-network-celebrity-chef-inspired menu"!!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 28, 2006)

tyler florence does have a culinary background... he put in some time in NY kitchens going up the ranks and ultimately became head chef, he is also a graduate of johnson & wales where i attended and personally know professors who said he was an excellent student.  where he lucked out is that while in New York, he became friends with none other than Bobby Flay and the rest is history... i never met him but several people i know have and they have all said he is the easy-going person that comes across on tv, a fun, laid-back youngster from South Carolina.  it kinda sucks to see him go the applebees route but i guess every one has a price and i bet theyre paying him a nice chunk of change... hopefully, applebees is doing more than just running a marketing campaign and actually paying a little more attention to their kitchens and restaurants, and as evidenced by their reputation on this thread, for their sake!!!


----------



## Constance (Sep 28, 2006)

We have a new Applebee's here in town, and we've had some pretty darned good meals there. Their ribs are quite tender and delicious, as are the Buttermilk Fried Shrimp, and the smashed potatoes are very good. We had some tasty chicken quesadillas, and they have some kind of molten chocolate dessert that is so good it will curl your hair. I haven't tried a Margarita yet, as we go there for lunch, and that's a little to early in the day for me to start cocktail hour.
One of our grandson's works there as a cook. He says everything comes to them pre-made, either frozen, or as a mix, and the instructions are specific for each item. The ribs, for instance, have already been smoked and frozen. He thaws a certain amount each day in a special drawer, then just throws them on the grill and sets the timer, to reheat and crisp them up as they are ordered. 

One must remember...Applebee's is a chain. Comparing it to a fine restaurant is like comparing apples and oranges.


By the way, I love Tyler Florence, and can't wait to see what new things he comes up with for A'bee's menu.


----------



## phinz (Sep 28, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Knarly.



FWIW, the word gnarly" means "cool" or "awesome" or "intense." It's not a negative term. It doesn't mean "disgusting" or  "gross". It's a common misconception, since Jeff Spicoli said, "Gnarly, dude!" during Fast Times at Ridgemont High's cadaver scene, that he meant disgusting.

A "gnarly" wave, is a big, awesome, terrifying, but *cool* wave.

And that's my pedantic lesson on surfer lingo and jargon for the day.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> FWIW, the word gnarly" means "cool" or "awesome" or "intense." It's not a negative term. It doesn't mean "disgusting" or  "gross". It's a common misconception, since Jeff Spicoli said, "Gnarly, dude!" during Fast Times at Ridgemont High's cadaver scene, that he meant disgusting.
> 
> A "gnarly" wave, is a big, awesome, terrifying, but *cool* wave.
> 
> And that's my pedantic lesson on surfer lingo and jargon for the day.


Actually gnarly has a few meanings. One meaning is what you describe phinz, but another is what Jenny was using it for. Gnarly can mean bad or nasty.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> FWIW, the word gnarly" means "cool" or "awesome" or "intense." It's not a negative term. It doesn't mean "disgusting" or "gross". It's a common misconception, since Jeff Spicoli said, "Gnarly, dude!" during Fast Times at Ridgemont High's cadaver scene, that he meant disgusting.
> 
> A "gnarly" wave, is a big, awesome, terrifying, but *cool* wave.
> 
> And that's my pedantic lesson on surfer lingo and jargon for the day.


 
I agree with you about gnarly. 

Apparently you are not aware of the word knarly (the 'k' is not silent).  This word is of early Sanskrit and sino-Eskimo origin.  It was lost for many years but recently unearthed cave paintings has resulted in its resurfacing.  

According to the anthropologists' and forensic spelunkers', translations, the word has a base meaning of horse droppings.  However, going beyond the literal translation to the idiomatic usages of the word we find that knarly has evolved to mean having a bad taste and/or smell.  It has become even more specialized in that it is used in reference to foods to the exclusion of all other usages.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 28, 2006)

I think as far as the "junk-screwed-to-walls" restaurant chains are concerned, alot of the quality depends on the individual restauants.  I used to be a huge huge fan of TGI Friday's, but after I started going to the newly built one here in my college town, I became more and more dissatisfied with each visit.  Having once interviewed for a job there, I can definitely understand why folks wouldn' like these chains if the head chefs at each restaurant are given a certain amount of freedom to run their kitchen in the manner they see fit.  The head chef at the Friday's near me didn't seem to care so much about their quality as much as saving the restaurant money, and was very mean to boot.  Their line chefs aren't very good either; when I order fajitas there I can expect one thing, overdone and charred meats with only partially melted cheese and partially cooked vegetables.  Now I like my fajitas both with crispy and done veggies, but their veggies fall somewhere in between, partially cooked and partially raw, and it's not a pleasant texture at all.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 28, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> ...there are lots of people going there who seem to be satisfied. Maybe they aren't chefs and don't know any better like some here. This hasn't been my favorite thread!


My hat's off to licia. I'm envious of her ability to criticize so tactfully.

For my part, I suggest the administrators add a new smilie posters could use when referring to "chain" restaurants. I'm picturing an upturned nose captioned ******. (Edited myself to be more tactful.)


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I haven't been to Applebee's in quite a while, but I don't think they (or Olive Garden) deserves quite the bashing they receive here. Maybe some don't do the food as well as they could, but there are lots of people going there who seem to be satisfied. Maybe they aren't chefs and don't know any better like some here. This hasn't been my favorite thread!


 
licia:

Rating a restaurant is an individual exercise.  Some will like a restaurant and others will dislike it.  It will depend on individual performances on the part of the restaurant and the personal experiences and standards of quality of the individual customers.  Both great and awful reviews are often deserved by the same restaurant.  Neither is more or less valid than the other.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2006)

college cook, good analysis.

licia, sorry to be a bummer, but of course those were only my opinions. someone else may love the place. more power to them, i say!

connie, i think you are experiencing something i've found to be true around here. when a chain restaurant, or even a fast food joint opens a new location, the food seems to be superior to other, older chain locations for a while.

i'm not sure why. it might be as collegecook mentioned, that the staff and management cares about doing well so the new place is a success. then it seems to trail off after that. possibly with the changeover in staff?

i've seen this happen at a wendy's, a tgi friday's, and even a hooter's restaurant (btw, hooter's doesn't work this far north. the waitresses are nasty. southern girls are polite, demure, even fun as they despise you for oogling them. jersey chicks let you know how they feel. "what are you looking at creep. this is my uniform! now leave me a big tip and go away") 
anyway, when they opened, the food was pretty good. but after a while, it was just as processed, over salted garbage as any other place.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's another thing I thought of- depending how much reign the head chefs are given they may even be in charge of ordering.  I know they probably get a lot of their items pre-packaged frozen from some regional distribution center, but as for fresh produce, that really varies with region, so each restaurant may be responsible for choosing their own produce vendor, maybe their own meat bendor, and probably their own fish vendor.  Things that can be frozen probably are, like wings, cheese sticks, burger patties, etc.  Corporate HQ would do this to ensure as much as possible that the food is the same b/w the various restaurants.

Therr was a decent Applebee's back home, and at the same time there was a very seedy one.  I've alreadyt mentioned rthat I loved the Friday's back home, but am very unimpressed by the one near me now.  One restarurant that has been consistent as well as tasty is Chili's.  It's not great food, but it's decent, and more decent than many other places as far as Tex-Mex goes.  At least they don't try to disguise the fact that t hey are Tex-Mex and call themselves Authentic Mexican.

I have never been very fond of Hooters.  I think the food there is actually pretty awful.  I do think the food caters to its main patron though, beer-drinking man looking for some cheap food, a good buzz, and some eye-candy.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 29, 2006)

phinz said:
			
		

> FWIW, the word gnarly" means "cool" or "awesome" or "intense." It's not a negative term. It doesn't mean "disgusting" or "gross". It's a common misconception, since Jeff Spicoli said, "Gnarly, dude!" during Fast Times at Ridgemont High's cadaver scene, that he meant disgusting.
> 
> A "gnarly" wave, is a big, awesome, terrifying, but *cool* wave.
> 
> And that's my pedantic lesson on surfer lingo and jargon for the day.


 
To this middle aged woman, it still means "yuck."

We go to Chevy's (Mexican) all the time in NYC and the food is consistantly good, as is the service.   And I think they share a kitchen with the Applebee's around the corner.... I really wish there was one close to my house.


----------



## Hopz (Sep 29, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> licia:
> 
> Rating a restaurant is an individual exercise.  Some will like a restaurant and others will dislike it. ...etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> Yes, rating are individual and personal, but... when the first 30 or so posts all agree that Applebee's is not on top of their lists... then you must concede at least a strong trend is in play.
> 
> I hope Applebees notices this trend and fixes it


I do not think that Applebees is reading this board so I really do not think they will notice that the first 30 posts here said anything at all. What I do think they will notice is that their restaurants are usually full of customers who love to go there.

I am not among the Applebees fans. I really can't stand the place. BUT there are plenty of people who love it and that is who Applebees is catering to.


----------



## Constance (Sep 29, 2006)

I think you're probably right about that, Tom. Whatever they're doing, they're doing it right. The place is packed all the time. We are right off the interstate, which helps, but the locals are pouring in also.
The only chains we had before were burger and pizza joints, and a combination Taco Bell/Kentucky Fried chicken, so it's nice to have a place where you can sit down and have a beer and a nice lunch. 

You all mentioned Hooter's...we ate there once, at the restaurant in Union Station in St. Louis, and the food was gawdawful. I did get a T-shirt, though, which looked pretty cute on me at the time.


----------



## mish (Sep 29, 2006)

The question that occurred to me, first and foremost is, why not open his own restaurant? Forgive my ignorance, if he already has his own restaurant(s) - but knocking a restaurant or a career decision/move, is not for everyone to decide what is in one's own best interests. I would wait and see what is brought to the table w/o criticism. I wish him success.


----------



## Hopz (Sep 29, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I do not think that Applebees is reading this board so I really do not think they will notice that the first 30 posts here said anything at all. What I do think they will notice is that their restaurants are usually full of customers who love to go there.
> 
> I am not among the Applebees fans. I really can't stand the place. BUT there are plenty of people who love it and that is who Applebees is catering to.



What I said was I hope they noticed the trend ... of 30 out of "X" people not liking their product... not that they read the board. But- hey, we all have computers right- no reason they can't see these results... but I digress.

Now why do you suppose they spent the money to hire Tyler, make the commercials and etc unless they have excess capacity? Or want to increase sales, or attempt to convince (sell us) on the idea thet they are a good place to eat?

I hope they end up with a better product. I hope Tyler Florence helps. I hope I never have to eat there again, until they do make improvements...


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2006)

Hopz said:
			
		

> What I said was I hope they noticed the trend ... of 30 out of "X" people not liking their product... not that they read the board.


LOL I think you are missing my point. I was not really thinking that you wanted them to read the board.

The trend you are pointing out is that 30 poeple *on this board* had bad things to say about Applebees. That is not indicitive of the population in general. Applebees does very well. They have a very large customer base who would disagree with the 30 people here who have said they do not like it.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 29, 2006)

Remind me again please.  Why is it OK to express opinions which bash Appleby's or restaurants in this forum but it is not OK appropriate to express opinions about FoodTV shows?


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2006)

There is a difference between expressing an opinion (for example, I do not like Applebees) and bashing a FoodTV personality (for example, Rachel Ray is a no talent hack).

It is perfectly fine to express opinions about FoodTV.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2006)

my op wasn't a bash by any standards, just my opinion. We all have opinions and can share them freely. It is a forum(public space), if it is disagreable, take it with a grain of salt. If someones opinion is a bash, it is still an opinion.

My whole notion was wtf. Tyler is an adult and can make his own decisions, I just though it a very unlikely duo. Once again, jusy my opinion.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 29, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> AND THIS IS MY POINT TOO! they have the reputation of being, ummm....well, garbage. Why would a chef sign on to that!


 
This is an opinion? Calling a restaurant's fare "garbage" is not an opinion it's bashing.

I agree that opinions are free however posts like this are just assassination. This is nothing empirical or constructive about it.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 29, 2006)

I've read all the posts so far and think I'll jump in.  My husband and I appreciate good food.  We've traveled here and in Europe and lived in the Washington, DC area for 30 years, which was filled with incredible restaurants.

Now we live in a very rural part of western Kentucky where the locals think good dining is barbecue with all the fixins' and some Mountain Dew.  However, in a nearby larger town, about 30 minutes away, more sophisticated and upscale restaurants have been popping up like mushrooms after a rain.  There are several who could easily rival anything we enjoyed in Washington, DC, so the populace is being exposed to class and quality.

In this same town, there is the typical "strip" near the interstate, complete with Appleby's, TGI Friday's, Olive Garden, etc.  What my DH and I lovingly call cookie cutter restaurants.  We don't particularly like any of them but, at the same time, we don't dislike them.  They're just places where one can get usually mediocre food.

Unless there's _nowhere _else to eat when we travel, we'll choose one of these types of restaurants and not expect a lot.  Actually, though, we will be more likely to ferret out a mom-and-pop place somewhere off the beaten path if we have the time.  We've rarely been disappointed with these places.

As for Tyler Florence, it will be interesting to see how everything plays out.  Remember Martha Stewart joined forces with K-Mart.  I don't see doing that has elevated K-Mart, but neither do I see it tarnishing Martha's image.  Even prison didn't seem to do that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is an opinion? Calling a restaurant's fare "garbage" is not an opinion it's bashing.
> 
> I agree that opinions are free however posts like this are just assassination. This is nothing empirical or constructive about it.




I was reiderating a post prior. And the reputation is NOT all that good. even by industry standards. It is mediocracy at its most mediocre. Fast turn and burn corperate food. 

 As far as "assination", I think that is a big overstatement. It was not meant to be constructive, I was agreeing with someone.

Sorry if the thread is bothersome to you. I, as stated before on a few occasions now, was simply suprised that a decent caliber chef had joined with the chain. That is all.


----------



## Anne (Sep 29, 2006)

*I was surprised to read about this, too.  Tyler is a first class chef, so he can only improve Appleby's or any other restaurant he signs with.  Have you seen his new tableware?  It's being advertised in a lot of magazines this month.  It's nice for him that he can get his name out there, and I'm sure it's paying him good money.*


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

I wondered why this thread was so long before reading it and now I know.  First thing that sprang to mind was what KatieE said about Martha.  Now there's some serious endorsement boogie going on.

C'mon everybody, with the popularity of the Food Network (even though it's worse now than it used to be, IMO) all the TV chefs are cashing in.

Just saw a Paula Deen _magazine_  at Safeway yesterday, for pete's sake.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 29, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I was reiderating a post prior. And the reputation is NOT all that good. even by industry standards. It is mediocracy at its most mediocre. Fast turn and burn corperate food.
> 
> As far as "assination", I think that is a big overstatement. It was not meant to be constructive, I was agreeing with someone.
> 
> Sorry if the thread is bothersome to you. I, as stated before on a few occasions now, was simply suprised that a decent caliber chef had joined with the chain. That is all.


 
If all "fast turn and burn corporate food" is garbage then why not list McDonalds, Denny's, Chili's, Subway, Ruth's Chris Steakhouse, Cattleman's, etc.  These are all corporate restaurant chains.

I've re-read all posts prior to your "garbage" post and there are no other posts that say that Appleby's food is "garbage". This is an original word used by you to describe the food of the chain. There is a subsequent post in which GB (an administrator) bashed the chain by calling it "trash". This is a gross generalization which is not constructive or objective. This type of discussion makes it appear that there is very selective application of rules and inconsistant moderation in this otherwise excellent forum.

Comments like "I found the food bland" or "the menu was not very imaginative" or "Service is always very slow" or "quality is inconsistant to my taste" are opinions. Absolute generalizations without basis or proper attribution of quotes is just bashing in my opinion.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 30, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I think Applebees is absolute trash.


 
Now, GB ... if I lived in Massachusetts - I would be touting Ninety-Nine as the best place in the state to eat for "roadhouse fare" - but I don't - and there are no 99's around here - so around here we have Steak and Ale (not near as good, or as cheap, but a little more ambiance). Heck - most folks in TX don't know what a New England roadhouse is! 

Franchise (chain) restaurants have one thing in common ... they may not be the best food in town (depending on your taste buds and what you are looking for) _but_ they want you to able to count on getting the same dish/flavor no matter where you get it - be it Boston, Phoenix, San Francisco or Fargo, North Dakota.

This actually reminds me of a commercial for a TV show I saw the other night ... the kid asks his Mom... "Do we have to have quisine every night? Can't we just have food once in a while?" 

Not everybody is looking for quisine every night ... some people are like my Dad - they just want food that will taste the same everytime they order it in a restaurant with the same name no matter where it might be.

I still don't know what the "sin" is from Applebees wanting to up the quality of their food. Based on consumer evaluations - YOU think their food is trash ... so is getting a little help to improve it bad???

Some people think their food is crap - they try to inprove it by getting a celebrity chef to help improve it ... and some people complain about that!

And, just for grins to pick up on something Aurora said: Comments like "I found the food bland" or "the menu was not very imaginative" or "Service is always very slow" or "quality is inconsistant to my taste" are opinions.

Anybody here old enough to remember the original McDonald's menu?


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2006)

Aurora, I'm first going to address your comment about GB's comment and moderating on the boards. I am sorry you are upset with the comment that was made but just because we are Admins or Helpers does not mean we are not entitled to an opinion on things. We don't get paid to do this job, we do it because we love this place and the people here. Saying someplace is "trash" is strongly worded, yes, but is not a violation of policy here. It is not a swear word, nor is it attacking any member, discussing religion or politics. Saying 


> This type of discussion makes it appear that there is very selective application of rules and inconsistant moderation in this otherwise excellent forum.


 does not make your point, nor does it refute GB's comment. It bashes the staff here and THAT is not tolerated. If you are so upset with a post there is a Report Post button you can use on each and every post. You are also welcome to PM any member and tell them appropriately that you find their words offensive. 

Can we please keep this discussion civil and on topic? This is the kind of degeneration that results in threads being locked or pulled.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 30, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> It bashes the staff here and THAT is not tolerated.
> Can we please keep this discussion civil and on topic?  (sentence omitted)
> 
> This is the kind of degeneration that results in threads being locked or pulled.


 
You are kidding, right?  I'm not upset about anything.  I didn't criticize anyone.  My observations are just that.  I cannot believe that anyone would be offended by anything I wrote.  I like this forum too, but it seems inconsistant that a thread is closed because people state their opinions about a FoodTV personality and the thread is closed but it's OK for a moderator to bash a restaurant chain.  I doesn't make any difference if the moderators are compensated or volunteers.  The rules should be applied uniformly and consistantly.  That's all I'm saying.  If you want to ban someone for their opinion and constructive criticism so be it. There is no denegration here.


----------



## skilletlicker (Sep 30, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Heck - most folks in TX don't know what a New England roadhouse is!


Isn't "New England Roadhouse" a euphemism for brothel? 



			
				Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> I think tyler florence is a no talent hack. He's smarmy & obnoxious, and seeing his goofy mug on the menu would likely cause me to turn it over and walk out!


Thanks to Mr. Babcock for demonstrating what bashing really is. I wouldn't have considered Aurora's comment, as quoted by Alix, to be in the same category.


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2006)

There appears to be some confusion about my post. I will attempt to clarify and then I will hope that this thread gets back on topic.

As moderators we have pretty cut and dried guidelines for editing. If we were to remove all the reference to what people feel is "trash" or "garbage" there would never be a discussion about Spam, or Cheez Whiz or recipes with Campbells Soup in them. 

When a thread degenerates into name calling and member bashing then we pull the plug. When we had the influx of members arrive from Food TV there were some very strong feelings and we made a no tolerance policy at that time. It is not going to change for the simple reason that people STILL have very strong feelings about that time. 

While you think this is a direct correlation to that moderation, we do not. GB stated his personal opinion of Applebee's. He didn't slam it for pages, he didn't rant. He said that he thinks Applebee's is trash. Again, not a violation of any rule. I'm sorry that some of you feel it is contradictory, and I wish I could explain it better, but this is the best I can do. I will add that since my post things have not gotten back on topic, rather they have gone further from the point. If anyone feels the need to question our moderating any further can we please confine that to PM's? I only responded here because I felt that since the comment was made publicly so should the response be.

It was my understanding that Tyler Florence was hired to repair a reputation that was pretty poor. I know Applebee's here is not considered to be very good food. Our family has had a couple of hospital trips after visits to Applebee's. Perhaps TF can change all that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 30, 2006)

ok ok ok ...


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 1, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Isn't "New England Roadhouse" a euphemism for brothel?
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mr. Babcock for demonstrating what bashing really is. I wouldn't have considered Aurora's comment, as quoted by Alix, to be in the same category.



Geez, I also had a smiley in there, too.  You act like I kicked him in the nether regions!  Some people are too thin-skinned for the internet!


----------



## auntdot (Oct 1, 2006)

Good golly, just found, and read, this thread and think there are folks that have their knickers in a knot.

I appreciate the opinions of all of you, and your ability to express them in a civil manner. It is why I love this forum.

They opened an Applebees in our town a few years ago.  We went for lunch and both ordered the riblets, I think they were called

It was pressed pork, not ribs, with no bones but they tasted OK.  Were served with a ton of fries, which we do not eat many of, and cole slaw.

Bad, no.  Good, no.

And have not gone back, but the lot is usually packed so I guess a lot of folk like the stuff.

We prefer to avoid chains and go to local restaurants, just our choice.

And in some we have had great meals and some have been very poor.  

Recently were at a restaurant that served 'pouisson' roasted.

It was not a pouisson, there was no way one could get the skin falling off the bird and the texture it had than by cooking, not warming it, in the nuker, and it was stuffed with potatoes.

Blech.

But we ate it and left.

If we want a really fine meal will go to an expensive restaurant and pay the fare or cook at home.

We generally shun Applebee's, Denny's, Red Lobster and the ilk.  Just our preference.

Applebee's apparently does a good enough job to make money.  And if Tyler wants some of it, so be it.

We have enough problems, and do not have to worry about people who want food that we don't particularly want to partake.

Just our opinion here. God bless and take care.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 1, 2006)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> Geez, I also had a smiley in there, too. You act like I kicked him in the nether regions! Some people are too thin-skinned for the internet!


Rob,
I'm not particularly thin-skinned and found nothing objectionable in your post. (I don't mind a good bash if it isn't done by a bully.) I merely used a portion of it to support Aurora. My thanks to you were, and are, sincere. 
It is ironic that only the relatively small portion of your comments that reflect poorly on Mr. Florence survive, through quotation, while the main part, which was a well written defense of Applebees, is lost forever.


----------



## Harborwitch (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeeze guys (and gals)!  Tyler Florence has great "cred", and if he wants to increase his branding by consulting with Applebee's all the best to him and Applebee's.

I'm not crazy about Applebee's, Coco's, Carrows, Chilis, or any of the chain restaurants.  But I'm not going to say we would never sink so low as to go to one.  Yes, I'm a great cook, but once in a while it's nice to just grab a quick lunch - and it's better than McD's, Whopper King, or whatever burger joint's along the road - and not a whole lot more money.  

Our first experience at the new local Chili's was so bad that I wrote a scathing note to them on their feedback form.  We haven't been back since - but may go.  We're in an area were there aren't a lot of excellent restaurants, and most of the places serve the same 10 items - just prepared to different degrees ranging from edible to disgusting. 

Food is so subjective - it's based on personal experience, personal taste, and so many other factors.  Someone born and raised in North Dakota may have a whole different take on what excellent food is from someone born and raised in Louisianna or California.  (A friend tried to talk me into opening a Mexican restaurant in NoDak. because there weren't any - seems to me there probably was a good reason - maybe no one there likes Mexican food!)


----------

